# il piccolissimo tatuaggio



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2014)

ultimatoView attachment 9123


----------



## Caciottina (19 Settembre 2014)

bello, e' la tua figlia?


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2014)

ti piace?
sai che li detestavo ma lo trovo bello comunque?


----------



## Caciottina (19 Settembre 2014)

Minerva;bt10209 ha detto:
			
		

> ti piace?
> sai che li detestavo ma lo trovo bello comunque?


lo trovo molto bello e sensuale anche se non e' il mio genere e - se quella nella foto e' la schiena della tua figlia e quindi quello e' il tatuaggio su pelle - e' fatto anche molto bene, ma davvero molto bene.
cosa piace a te di questo tatuaggio?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2014)

E' fatto molto bene ma lo trovo troppo grande. Le sta benissimo visto il fisico ma penso a quando le capiterà per qualche occasione di indossare abiti eleganti o l'abito da sposa (scollati) e trovo che facciano perdere eleganza


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2014)

l'ho sempre pensato anch'io ma forse dipende dall'abito e dalla persona.
comunque in generale sì





			
				farfalla;bt10211 ha detto:
			
		

> E' fatto molto bene ma lo trovo troppo grande. Le sta benissimo visto il fisico ma penso a quando le capiterà per qualche occasione di indossare abiti eleganti o l'abito da sposa (scollati) e trovo che facciano perdere eleganza


----------



## Minerva (19 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta;bt10210 ha detto:
			
		

> lo trovo molto bello e sensuale anche se non e' il mio genere e - se quella nella foto e' la schiena della tua figlia e quindi quello e' il tatuaggio su pelle - e' fatto anche molto bene, ma davvero molto bene.
> cosa piace a te di questo tatuaggio?


il disegno e l'effetto che fa su di lei.davvero non credevo partendo dal fatto che non mi sono mai piaciuti.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2014)

Bellissimo e ben fatto... anche se lo trovo troppo grande


----------



## Minerva (22 Settembre 2014)

Simy;bt10217 ha detto:
			
		

> Bellissimo e ben fatto... anche se lo trovo troppo grande


eh


----------



## free (16 Ottobre 2014)

bello, mi piacciono colorati
i fiori poi si abbinano con in pratica tutto


----------

